# Tell me she's cute!!



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

I may be going to look at this nigerian goat to purchase my first EVER!!!! I have my fencing up and my goat house in place. I'm soooo ready. What do you all think. She's been running with a buck for aprox. 3 months. The owner and I are going back in forth on questions because I want to make sure everything is on the up and up so to speak. It's not a very good pic but all I can get till I go see her for myself. I love her color. She's polled.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She is very cute, but I would get her a friend or you will be asking for problems. Goats do not do well by themselves


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh yes, I've already advised them I wouldn't take just one. He has 2 black does as well for me to choose from but I don't have pics of them.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

aaawwww..... she is adorable!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

What a cutie. :clap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww...she is a pretty girl! And you'll have babies too :leap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What a cutie! I have one that looks a lot like her!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

maybe its my eyes site or the poor graphics on this computer :angry: but she is all fuzzy so I will just take your word for it :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

she is cute... :wink:


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, we decide not to with that one due to the owner sending me a very long email about how well he cares for his animals that he has never vaccinated nor had tested.  She is a cutie though. But.....I have a 10am appointment to go look at these.....


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Sorry about the first one.  

But those babies you're going to look at are ADORABLE! I do love that little silver one though!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I care for my animals but I dont test them -- vaccination is on the per animal basis. Angie's brother had a terrible reaction to a vaccine so she was never vaccinated. her kids will only be vaccinated if I have epinephrine on hand just in case. 

Just to let you know that not everyone tests. 

I have plans to do so this spring or summer but only because someone is being kind enough to show me how to draw blood. If not I wouldn't because of the cost involved in having the vet do it.


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

It wasn't so much what he doesn't do but the way in which he worded his email. It was persnickety is the way I would put it. I was just asking questions and he (in my own opinion) was not very helpful or willing to answer them and I guess that turned me off. I felt like a lady going into a car dealership and the salesman acting I was the "little lady" who don't know nothing, lol.

The owner of the second set of pics was very helpful and sounds very knowledgable and gave me their telephone number right away so we could converse. We shall see how our appointment goes this morning and I will post pic if I come home with a couple or three or four. My DH likes the bottle babies. It told him he could get a couple but he's doing the feeding for sure, lol.

Wish me Luck ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh good! Glad you went with your gut, I to always give my number out right away when someone contacts me. I want them to talk to me about their interest over the phone or face to face. Thats good you found someone like that to possibly purchase from.



Iwantgoats said:


> I will post pic if I come home with a couple or three or four.


she got bitten by the goat bug :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah... I always say go with you gut on things like that :thumb: 

Those kids are ADORABLE!  and your HUBBY wants bottle babies!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! :shocked: What have you been feeding him?? I want to get some of it to give to mine :wink:


----------

